# Too Hot to BBQ/Grill?



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2018)

This summer has been abnormally hot..so much, that it has been uncomfortable to stay outside for long periods..I just realized that I haven't cooked out doors much. With the air con on indoors, I've been choosing to cook more indoor stuff, using the oven and range..funny how that works..


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2018)

Just the opposite for us. It's been hot here too but my gas grill is right outside the slider on the deck. I pop in and out to start and clean the grill then to periodically attend to the food.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Just the opposite for us. It's been hot here too but my gas grill is right outside the slider on the deck. I pop in and out to start and clean the grill then to periodically attend to the food.


Yeah..here, too..maybe I'm not in the mood for grilled meats that much..I have only used the charcoal grill once this year and that was earlier in the spring..I have used the gas grill once a week, but not much lately..


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I hear you *Roch!*  Wish I had your set up *Andy.* 

My grill is down some stairs from my back door, so it's not so easy. Thankfully the grill is in the shade, and I've been known to soak tea towels in ice water and drape my head and shoulders with them. It's sure not pretty but it helps. 

I've recently done long indirect cooks/smokes of pork loins and turkey roast, and my probe thermometer has been a godsend. I put the temp indicator where I can see it from the back door window.
I'll be so glad when the heat is tolerable as there's nothing I enjoy more than my little day camp while I grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2018)

I just use my Weber charcoal grill for smoking and feel obligated to babysit it as I am in a condo development with little kids around. They haven't been a problem but the one time I'm not there...

I've smoked a rack of ribs once and have a pork butt in the freezer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2018)

Thankfully, DH is not as affected by the heat as I am, so he has been doing most of the grilling. Our grill is also a few steps down from the back door, on the patio. I love grilled food in the summer, including veggies and fruits as well as meat


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2018)

By the way, this is the probe thermometer I mentioned, and I LOVE the simplicity of the little darlin'.


https://www.thermoworks.com/DOT?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2vaXk5_Z3AIVg_tkCh0pwAXmEAEYASABEgJtOfD_BwE


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> By the way, this is the probe thermometer I mentioned, and I LOVE the simplicity of the little darlin'.
> 
> 
> https://www.thermoworks.com/DOT?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2vaXk5_Z3AIVg_tkCh0pwAXmEAEYASABEgJtOfD_BwE




That's the one I have too. Really like that I don't have to deal with preprogrammed items for different meats, etc.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 6, 2018)

If we're running the AC, we don't use the oven, or even much on the stove.  Grillin' time.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 6, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> This summer has been abnormally hot..so much, that it has been uncomfortable to stay outside for long periods..I just realized that I haven't cooked out doors much. With the air con on indoors, I've been choosing to cook more indoor stuff, using the oven and range..funny how that works..


I haven’t used my grill once this summer. It’s too danged hot, and fussing with charcoals for an hour just to cook a steak or a burger just doesn’t make sense. Probably not too good for me either, considering the daytime highs are between 110° and 115° everyday. Next major cooking thing I get is a gas grill! Even if it’s a cheapy.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 6, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> By the way, this is the probe thermometer I mentioned, and I LOVE the simplicity of the little darlin'.
> 
> 
> https://www.thermoworks.com/DOT?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2vaXk5_Z3AIVg_tkCh0pwAXmEAEYASABEgJtOfD_BwE


I like the look of that, except I wouldn’t get pink (not sexist, I just don’t like pink that much). Good price, too! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 6, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> This summer has been abnormally hot..so much, that it has been uncomfortable to stay outside for long periods..I just realized that I haven't cooked out doors much. With the air con on indoors, I've been choosing to cook more indoor stuff, using the oven and range..funny how that works..



Well, you would never grill/BBQ in any summer if you lived next door to me. 

The trick is to wait until later in the day, as the sun is setting. If you can avoid the direct sun, it is much more tolerable. 

Have all your food prepped inside, and only go out to the grill or smoker as much as you need to. Mise en place indoors, cook outdoors. 

A good supply of ice-cold beer also helps. 

It is 8PM here in Texas, and if I were to grill tonight, I'd do it around now. It is still hot outside, but there is no direct sunlight on my patio. But, there is enough skylight to see what I am doing. 

If I am doing a long cook, like smoking ribs, I have a good remote thermometer that tells me the meat temp and the cooking chamber temp. I can cook for five hours, and only go outside in the 100F weather five minutes at a time. 

CD


----------



## GA Home Cook (Aug 6, 2018)

I am with Andy.  My AC goes wide open here in GA during the hot summer months.  I too have a grill just two steps outside the AC, so we chose to grill rather than heat up the kitchen.  Love it


----------



## caseydog (Aug 6, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I've recently done long indirect cooks/smokes of pork loins and turkey roast, and my probe thermometer has been a godsend. *I put the temp indicator where I can see it from the back door window.*



I don't even have to look out the window, and I can monitor the meat temp AND the grill/smoker temp...

DIGITAL REMOTE BBQ THERMOMETERS â€” Maverick Housewares

$59.95 -- 20-bucks more. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I haven’t used my grill once this summer. It’s too danged hot, and fussing with charcoals for an hour just to cook a steak or a burger just doesn’t make sense. Probably not too good for me either, considering the daytime highs are between 110° and 115° everyday. Next major cooking thing I get is a gas grill! *Even if it’s a cheapy.*



Nooooooo! If you buy a cheapy, be prepared to buy another one every few years. My Weber Genesis was made in 2001. It still works like a champ, and is outside 24/7/365. Find a Genesis used on Craigslist that is not very old and in good shape. It will be half the price of a new one, and will last a long, long time. If you need parts, Weber's 800-number customer service is awesome, and they have parts for 30-year-old grills in-stock. 

End of shameless plug. 

CD


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 6, 2018)

I have been doing quite a bit of BBQing and grilling so far this summer, even when it is stinkin hot and humid outside.

This passed weekend I grilled steaks on Saturday and did ribs and a fatty Sunday.

For a remote thermometer I picked up a Fireboard and love it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 6, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> I have been doing quite a bit of BBQing and grilling so far this summer, even when it is stinkin hot and humid outside.
> 
> This passed weekend I grilled steaks on Saturday and did ribs and a fatty Sunday.
> 
> For a remote thermometer I picked up a Fireboard and love it.



That is very similar to one of _Maverick Industries_ units. They have smartPhone connected thermometers, too. I'm sure they are both good. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2018)

Joel, you may want to look into an electric outdoor grill. They aren't as expensive to buy as a propane and Ross is happy with his new one.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 7, 2018)

That reminds me...a couple years ago I got a propane fire. It's supposed to be a campfire when you can't use wood or there's a burn ban or something. You hook it up to a propane tank and away you go. It's got those little rocks you put in it to make it look like a real campfire.

Anyway, I'd forgotten it comes with two hot dog forks, so I assume I can cook over the flame. Does anyone know if I could grill over it if I got a metal grill to put over the flames? 

I'd look at the instructions in the box, but that's buried under four other boxes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes! I haven't grilled nearly as much this summer as I usually do. Partly because of the 110+ heat...it hasn't been any hotter than usual, but the older I get the less I can tolerate it.  Also, since it's summer vacation and I have 6 grandchildren out of school, a few of them are here at any given time and we've been doing inside crafts where it's cool.  Rock painting.... 

My Weber charcoal grill lives on the backyard patio which is on the east side of the house so by the time afternoon hits, the sun is on the other side of the house.  There's a sliding door between the kitchen and patio so everything is only a couple of steps away. I put everything I need on the patio table, bring out my music, phone, get my beer or wine, light the coals and don't walk away until the food is done and on a plate. I've ruined a couple of nice steaks before by walking away "just for a second".

I need to order one of those thermometers *Kay* posted, though.  I've been wanting one for quite a while and have been forgetting about it.  Thanks for the link Kay...I'm on it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes! I haven't grilled nearly as much this summer as I usually do. Partly because of the 110+ heat...it hasn't been any hotter than usual, but the older I get the less I can tolerate it.  Also, since it's summer vacation and I have 6 grandchildren out of school, a few of them are here at any given time and we've been doing inside crafts where it's cool.  Rock painting....
> 
> My Weber charcoal grill lives on the backyard patio which is on the east side of the house so by the time afternoon hits, the sun is on the other side of the house.  There's a sliding door between the kitchen and patio so everything is only a couple of steps away. I put everything I need on the patio table, bring out my music, phone, get my beer or wine, light the coals and don't walk away until the food is done and on a plate. I've ruined a couple of nice steaks before by walking away "just for a second".
> 
> I need to order one of those thermometers *Kay* posted, though.  I've been wanting one for quite a while and have been forgetting about it.  Thanks for the link Kay...I'm on it.



If you do any long cooks on your Kettle, consider a dual probe remote for 20 bucks more. You can do a dual zone charcoal setup, and put one probe in the meat, and one probe at meat level in your kettle... and always have the remote with you showing both temperatures. 

If the Kettle temp drops or spikes, you can make a quick adjustment to the bottom vent of your kettle, and go back inside to cook sides, or have a cold drink. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2018)

caseydog said:


> If you do any long cooks on your Kettle, consider a dual probe remote for 20 bucks more. You can do a dual zone charcoal setup, and put one probe in the meat, and one probe at meat level in your kettle... and always have the remote with you showing both temperatures.
> 
> If the Kettle temp drops or spikes, you can make a quick adjustment to the bottom vent of your kettle, and go back inside to cook sides, or have a cold drink.
> 
> CD




*Cheryl*, look into the one *Casey* is suggesting. The inside heat of my propane grill stays consistent, unlike your charcoal kettle grill. If you want some really good eating, try a *brined* pork loin roast with indirect heat low and slow (250 or so) on your Weber until the meat temp is 135. Remove and rest it for 30 min. and it will be a perfect 145 degrees.  
 Juicy delicious!!
We've been getting pork loin on sale for $1.85 lb. That's a lot less than ground beef and certainly a better buy than our beloved Tri Tip.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *Cheryl*, look into the one *Casey* is suggesting. The inside heat of my propane grill stays consistent, unlike your charcoal kettle grill. If you want some really good eating, try a *brined* pork loin roast with indirect heat low and slow (250 or so) on your Weber until the meat temp is 135. Remove and rest it for 30 min. and it will be a perfect 145 degrees.
> Juicy delicious!!
> We've been getting pork loin on sale for $1.85 lb. That's a lot less than ground beef and certainly a better buy than our beloved Tri Tip.



Oh yeah, if you cook lean cuts, like pork loin, on a Kettle, definitely brine it overnight. It makes a big difference. Toss some fresh rosemary into the brine, while you are at it. 

Tri-tip is hard to find where I live, but pork loin is easy to find, and pretty cheap. 

Oh, and since I have both charcoal and gas Webers, Cheryl is right -- the gasser is easier to keep at a steady heat. I have to fiddle with my Kettle more, but in the end, I do like the smokey flavor of charcoal and hardwood. But, pork loin doesn't need to cook very long, so I often cook in the gasser. 

For short cooks, I don't use both probes on my Maverick dual-probe remote thermometer. Especially on the gasser. I only use the meat probe. On long cooks on the Kettle with charcoal and wood, I use both probes, because the temps can run away on you without notice. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 7, 2018)

I keep the grill a few steps from the slider, but that's so I can grill through the winter.  The patio is on the east side of the house, so it's shady in the summer.  I can handle 90 in the shade.

  I would like to get a new grill - one with burners running front to back (not side to side like my grill), and also with a side burner.  However, my Weber Silver, which I've had since the mid-90's, is still working great, and I can't get myself to replace a perfectly good grill.  I've replaced the grates a couple of times, but that's it.  The Weber replaced a cheapie which only lasted a couple of years.

  I'll put in a plug for Thermoworks as a company.  I had an issue with a Time Stick Trio, and was very impressed with the response from customer service, especially for such an inexpensive product (turned out to be a weak battery).  I really like my ThermoPop thermometer, and have gifted a few of them.


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2018)

Last month my daughter's neighbor had her grill on her back porch really close to wall of her home. With 90ºF temps here, needless to say the added heat from her grill against that back wall was a disaster just waiting to happen. And sure enough, it did. Fortunately they had the good sense to have a fire extinguisher on hand. But they still needed the assistance of the fire dept. They are located about two blocks from where my daughter lives. So they arrive, tear off a great big chunks of siding, much to the protests of the owners. Sure enough, the fire had started to look for an easy place to burn. 

So to you grillers, in this heat, please pull your grills away from the side of your home. Feel the siding of your home. If it feels more warm than it should, you know the grill is just too close to your home. Enjoy your grilling experience, but enjoy your home even more. 

Because the fire was due to the stupidity of the owners, they now have to pay for half the bill of having the fire dept. come.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, you may want to look into an electric outdoor grill. They aren't as expensive to buy as a propane and *Ross is happy with his new one.*




Yes I am...  I'm fully aware that the unit isn't correct for all the wonderful things which can be done with a standard grill but, for simple grilling of chicken, pork and beef, along with vegetables, etc., its great to have..


I went 4 years with no place to grill in our Cali apartment and this complex allows no gas or fire so, electric is great, for me..


Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a cheap electric smoker and a gas grill.  I've used both, though not as much as I usually do.  July was hot - several days topped 100° - but the last couple of weeks have been more moderate.  Yesterday was only about 80°, today is 85°, and we don't hit 90 for the remainder of the week.  It's good week for some grilling.

I smoked a pork butt on Saturday - 8 hours, but only had to go out to check on it every couple of hours or so (didn't really matter as the temp was only in the low 80's).  Once to add more wood chips and then after 6 hours to start checking the meat temp.  I just jab it with my Thermapen, then don't have to go out for another hour.  

I think I'm going to grill zucchini tomorrow - tonight is golf league or it would happen today.  The garden has been quite productive this year, with zucchini and yellow squash gone crazy.  Since we have far more than we can possibly eat, we have been giving it away to anyone who wants it.  Still have several large ones sitting on the kitchen counter right now, with more yet to come.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2018)

I actually enjoy cooking outdoors during our winter months here.    
Winter cooking to summer cooking:  3 to 1


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 7, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I actually enjoy cooking outdoors during our winter months here.
> Winter cooking to summer cooking:  3 to 1


 um.... L.A. has winter months??   
Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> Last month my daughter's neighbor had her grill on her back porch really close to wall of her home. With 90ºF temps here, needless to say the added heat from her grill against that back wall was a disaster just waiting to happen. And sure enough, it did. Fortunately they had the good sense to have a fire extinguisher on hand. But they still needed the assistance of the fire dept. They are located about two blocks from where my daughter lives. So they arrive, tear off a great big chunks of siding, much to the protests of the owners. Sure enough, the fire had started to look for an easy place to burn.
> 
> *So to you grillers, in this heat, please pull your grills away from the side of your home. Feel the siding of your home. If it feels more warm than it should, you know the grill is just too close to your home. Enjoy your grilling experience, but enjoy your home even more.
> *
> Because the fire was due to the stupidity of the owners, they now have to pay for half the bill of having the fire dept. come.




Any kind of cooking requires common sense. Do you actually need to warn the grillers here about doing something so stupid?


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Any kind of cooking requires common sense. Do you actually need to warn the grillers here about doing something so stupid?


 I witnessed that very thing happen to a friend who is very grill experienced and very well educated so, yes, a reminder is a good thing for most of us...   



Even we non-stupid make an error, now and then... 



Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I witnessed that very thing happen to a friend who is very grill experienced and very well educated so, yes, a reminder is a good thing for most of us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a relative that discovered if your grill is too close the the house, the vinyl siding will melt.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 7, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I have a relative that discovered if your grill is too close the the house, the* vinyl siding will melt*.


 That's what happened to this guy...


Ross


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> Last month my daughter's neighbor had her grill on her back porch really close to wall of her home. With 90ºF temps here, needless to say the added heat from her grill against that back wall was a disaster just waiting to happen. And sure enough, it did. Fortunately they had the good sense to have a fire extinguisher on hand. But they still needed the assistance of the fire dept. They are located about two blocks from where my daughter lives. So they arrive, tear off a great big chunks of siding, much to the protests of the owners. Sure enough, the fire had started to look for an easy place to burn.
> 
> So to you grillers, in this heat, please pull your grills away from the side of your home. Feel the siding of your home. If it feels more warm than it should, you know the grill is just too close to your home. Enjoy your grilling experience, but enjoy your home even more.
> 
> Because the fire was due to the stupidity of the owners, they now have to pay for half the bill of having the fire dept. come.



My house is brick, so it doesn't matter. On my trips up North, I see a lot of vinyl siding. Seems like a big-time fire hazard, to me. 

Down here, you have to be careful not to catch your wooden deck on fire. 

Brick house, concrete patio... I think I'm okay. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2018)

When I had my first house, I put the new gas grill up near it and almost melted the siding. I caught it in time and moved the grill a few feet away, but I did manage to make a nice soot/grease stain on the siding that was really tough to scrub off. Even if you have brick, unless you don't mind a black staining, move the grill away, or at least perpendicular to the house or shed (so long as there's no side burner).

When we were house shopping a few years ago, I noticed several houses had warped spots in the siding in back, often on the deck, including the house we ended up buying. I knew exactly where it came from, but the previous owner denied the grill mistake and saidit wasfrom the sun. Yeah, ok.

Getting back to grilling weather, or whether not to grill, it was 90+ out today with life sapping humidity, but I managed to make sausage, onions, and a roasted pepper.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 7, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I have a relative that discovered if your grill is too close the the house, the vinyl siding will melt.


My Father-in-law did that to our second house in OH. He thought he was doing us a favor by starting the grill...where it was parked, against the house. "Well how did I know?"  I guess Himself got his brains from his Mom's side of the family.


----------



## Markf (Aug 7, 2018)

Unfortunately I live in the north bay in California. The fires are really affecting everyone. As much as I love to grill, I am within 30 miles of the Mendocino Complex fFire. I will not grill till after it’s out. Just too much smoke. 

That being said, I would grill 5 days a week if I could ... veggies, beans,breads, meat etc.

Mark


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 8, 2018)

Markf said:


> Unfortunately I live in the north bay in California. The fires are really affecting everyone. As much as I love to grill, I am within 30 miles of the Mendocino Complex fFire. I will not grill till after it’s out. Just too much smoke.
> 
> That being said, I would grill 5 days a week if I could ... veggies, beans,breads, meat etc.
> 
> Mark


Thirty miles is not a very big distance when raging, uncontrolled fires are concerned. I currently don’t have access to tv news, though, so I don’t know how this particular fire is behaving, or how close it is to being controlled.

Please be safe. “Thoughts and prayers” has become an unwelcome phrase, from overuse by insincere pundits and politicians, but I offer both to you and your loved ones, sincerely.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve had to resort to using a fire extinguisher in my kitchen once. The fire, which thankfully damaged nothing except an ill-placed pot holder, was a result of my inattention. Anyone can use an occasional reminder about safety in the kitchen, or on the patio, or in the backyard or campground, regardless of their experience and skill level.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2018)

Had my daughter's neighbor not caught the beginning for her fire, my daughter would have lost her home also. The homes in this area are extremely close. If they each reached out a side window together, they could easily shake hands.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 8, 2018)

It was about 15 years ago when I was reading The Wall Street Journal, and I started laughing out loud.  Mrs. T looked over at me and asked what I was reading that was so funny in that paper.  It was in November, around the time of the deep fried turkey craze.  They ran an article about how many people, mostly guys, set their houses on fire in the process.  The firefighters they interviewed had some pretty good stories.  I still have the image in my mind about the guy who didn't allow for how much hot oil the turkey would displace, and immediately sent flames up the side of his two story house when he put the turkey in the pot, spilling hot oil on the burner.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 8, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> It was about 15 years ago when I was reading The Wall Street Journal, and I started laughing out loud.  Mrs. T looked over at me and asked what I was reading that was so funny in that paper.  It was in November, around the time of the deep fried turkey craze.  They ran an article about how many people, mostly guys, set their houses on fire in the process.  The firefighters they interviewed had some pretty good stories.  I still have the image in my mind about the guy who didn't allow for how much hot oil the turkey would displace, and immediately sent flames up the side of his two story house when he put the turkey in the pot, spilling hot oil on the burner.



You just can't fix stupid!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 8, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> It was about 15 years ago when I was reading The Wall Street Journal, and I started laughing out loud.  Mrs. T looked over at me and asked what I was reading that was so funny in that paper.  It was in November, around the time of the deep fried turkey craze.  They ran an article about how many people, mostly guys, set their houses on fire in the process.  The firefighters they interviewed had some pretty good stories.  I still have the image in my mind about the guy who didn't allow for how much hot oil the turkey would displace, and immediately sent flames up the side of his two story house when he put the turkey in the pot, spilling hot oil on the burner.



I have participated in the deep frying of a few turkeys, and those involved with me have always been extremely sensitive to the dangers. It has always been while camping, and we always set up away from anything important, and always had a plan for if things went terribly wrong. 

That said, the turkeys were always really good. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2018)

CraigC said:


> *You just can't fix stupid!*




*Exactly!!*


----------



## chessplayer (Aug 8, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> This summer has been abnormally hot..so much, that it has been uncomfortable to stay outside for long periods..I just realized that I haven't cooked out doors much. With the air con on indoors, I've been choosing to cook more indoor stuff, using the oven and range..funny how that works..



It seems the hotter it gets the more I tend to use my gas grill. When the outside temp gets tolerable I do like using my charcoal grills and smoker. My family prefers me to cook outside rather than heating up the house. Funny, it is summer and we have been mostly eating salads with grilled chicken, steaks, chops... and it is nice eating but after a few months now I am looking forward to soups and sautes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 9, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I actually enjoy cooking outdoors during our winter months here.
> Winter cooking to summer cooking:  3 to 1




Same here, RF.  I also grill pretty much all year, but the cooler months are so much more pleasant to be outside.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 9, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *Cheryl*, look into the one *Casey* is suggesting. The inside heat of my propane grill stays consistent, unlike your charcoal kettle grill. If you want some really good eating, try a *brined* pork loin roast with indirect heat low and slow (250 or so) on your Weber until the meat temp is 135. Remove and rest it for 30 min. and it will be a perfect 145 degrees.
> Juicy delicious!!
> We've been getting pork loin on sale for $1.85 lb. That's a lot less than ground beef and certainly a better buy than our beloved Tri Tip.




Thanks to both of you!  Will do...I think I'll order that little guy. Thanks for the brined pork loin roast tips, Kay.   Burgers and bone in rib eye I've pretty much got down (about 6 minutes for a 1 1/2 inch thick med rare rib eye, LOL), but it would really come in handy for a little more unpredictable tri tip, and a pork loin.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 10, 2018)

I eat a lot of cold food - salads, and what not -  during the summer. This year, I've also been using the sous vide quite a bit more. I like it because I can have my steak or chops already pre-cooked and then I only have to throw them on the gas grill for about a minute to finish them off. It also doesn't heat up the house.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2018)

Last night wasn't that hot; just muggy. 

Extra plain (just s&p), very thick chicken breasts on the grill last night.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm excited to go to my wife's friend's old house to pick up a used and slightly abused 7 year old Weber Silver Genesis 3 burner grill tomorrow morning on the way home.

She was going to throw it out, but I looked at it and all it needs is new burners, flavorizer bars, and a good cleaning. I was also thinking about upgrading the grates to stainless steel. 

It should be like new with just $150 in parts, and elbow grease.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'm excited to go to my wife's friend's old house to pick up a used and slightly abused 7 year old Weber Silver Genesis 3 burner grill tomorrow morning on the way home.
> 
> She was going to throw it out, but I looked at it and all it needs is new burners, flavorizer bars, and a good cleaning. I was also thinking about upgrading the grates to stainless steel.
> 
> It should be like new with just $150 in parts, and elbow grease.



Good score. Just call _Weber_ customer service with the serial number, and they will hook you up with any parts you need. The burners are stainless steel, so you may be able to save them. The flavorizer bars are probably toast. 

I have porcelain enameled grates on mine, and they last a long time as long as you take care of them. 

If the external finish is dull, go to an auto parts store and get some _Meguiar's_ fine-cut car polish. That will make it look almost like new. 

My Genesis is 17 years old. I have two 22-inch _Weber_ Kettles -- one is 23 years old. I also have a portable Kettle that is over 20 years old. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Good score. Just call _Weber_ customer service with the serial number, and they will hook you up with any parts you need. The burners are stainless steel, so you may be able to save them. The flavorizer bars are probably toast.
> 
> I have porcelain enameled grates on mine, and they last a long time as long as you take care of them.
> 
> ...




Thanks very much I'l take and post pics as I go. I'll probably need some expert help. Not sure if it needs paint, yet.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks very much I'l take and post pics as I go. I'll probably need some expert help. Not sure if it needs paint, yet.



NOOOOO! _Weber_ grills are coated in porcelain enamel. You can't paint them -- paint won't stick. It will flake off when it get's hot. 

Seriously, get some car polish, and get after it. 

_Weber_ customer service is outstanding. They will take good care of you. Call 1-800-446-1071 - 7-days a week. 

I know a thing or two about _Weber_ grills. I didn't have my Genesis when I took this photo.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like you have a nice family of cookers hanging out on your patio, *cd*.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'm excited to go to my wife's friend's old house to pick up a used and slightly abused 7 year old Weber Silver Genesis 3 burner grill tomorrow morning on the way home.
> 
> She was going to throw it out, but I looked at it and all it needs is new burners, flavorizer bars, and a good cleaning. I was also thinking about upgrading the grates to stainless steel.
> 
> It should be like new with just $150 in parts, and elbow grease.


 Lucky you!


Take a closer look at the burners before you replace them.  Might just need a cleaning.  Youtube will show you how.  My twentysomething Weber has the original burners and they work just fine.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 15, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> 
> *Take a closer look at the burners before you replace them.  Might just need a cleaning. * Youtube will show you how.  My twentysomething Weber has the original burners and they work just fine.



Yep, I'd try cleaning them first. My Genesis has the original burners, and my dad's Genesis, which is older than mine, has the original burners, too. 

Mine originally had cast iron grates. Royal PITA to maintain. I switched to porcelain enameled grates, but stainless steel would be even better. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2018)

Great get, BT! Weber is the Cadillac of grills. I wouldn't start tossing stuff until I cleaned everything up and did a test run or two.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks, Andy, 10spd, and Casey.

I got the thing home; it was fun lifting the disgusting, over-used and never cleaned thing up into the bed of my pickup.

Thankfully, I pulled out the trays and dumped them as they were full of crud, rusted bits, and frogs before I picked it up. (No kidding, a frog jumped out.)

I'll start a new thread so gimpy can talk about being too hot.

In Canada.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Andy, 10spd, and Casey.
> 
> I got the thing home; it was fun lifting the disgusting, over-used and never cleaned thing up into the bed of my pickup.
> 
> ...



Got a power washer?  

Clean it out thoroughly, and clean the burner tubes. Like I said before, your flavorizers are probably toast, and you may want a new grate, just to feel better about cooking on it. 

There will be a model number plate or sticker -- should be on the back. Call _Weber_ customer service with that number, and you can get any part you need shipped to your home within days. 

Enjoy your "new" _Weber_... for the next 20 years. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Andy, 10spd, and Casey.
> 
> I got the thing home; *it was fun lifting the disgusting, over-used and never cleaned thing up into the bed of my pickup.
> *
> ...



Be glad it doesn't weigh as much as my Horizon. Even with a ramp, I struggle to get it into the truck.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Andy, 10spd, and Casey.
> 
> I got the thing home; it was fun lifting the disgusting, over-used and never cleaned thing up into the bed of my pickup.
> 
> ...


Should have kept that frog..we eat them up here


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Did you hear the one about the Newfie scientist that was doing experiments on frogs?

He surgically removed a leg off the frog, shouted, "Jump!", and the frog jumped.

He removed another leg, shouted "Jump", and the frog jumped.

He did it again with the 3rd leg, and the frog jumped.

After he cut off the final leg and shouted, "Jump!", the frog didn't move.

"Jump, frog, jump!", but the frog didn't move.

He wrote in his scientific journal "Removal of legs causes frog to go deaf"...


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Did you hear the one about the Newfie scientist that was doing experiments on frogs?
> 
> He surgically removed a leg off the frog, shouted, "Jump!", and the frog jumped.
> 
> ...



Newfies must be the Texas Aggies of Canada...


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes.

Two Newfies decided to take a road trip to Montreal. When they were almost there, they saw a sign that said, "<<< Montreal - Left <<<<"

So they turned around and went home.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Getting back to frogs, how deep do frogs prefer their ponds?


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Getting back to frogs, how deep do frogs prefer their ponds?



Way off topic, but funny, so humor me. 

About ten years ago, one night, around two in the morning, I heard this loud "thump" and my dog (before psycho-poodle) and I sat up in bed, and there was this dark lump in my master bathroom. 

I got up and walked the the bathroom, and the lump scurried behind my clothes hamper. I had no idea what it was, but it was alive. 

I used a broom to move the hamper, and out jumps a huge bullfrog. The dog and I jumped back, and then I bursted out in laughter. I caught it, put it in a cooler for the night, and took it to a local lake in the morning. 

That frog had entered my house through the dog-door, made its way across the house, and into the master bath. The "thump" was the frog hitting the glass shower door. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Getting back to frogs, how deep do frogs prefer their ponds?



kneedeep, kneedeep,


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Boo-yah!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Way off topic, but funny, so humor me.
> 
> About ten years ago, one night, around two in the morning, I heard this loud "thump" and my dog (before psycho-poodle) and I sat up in bed, and there was this dark lump in my master bathroom.
> 
> ...



I heard if you cut off their legs, they go deaf.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I heard if you cut off their legs, they go deaf.



No, but they do go on permanent disability...


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, looks like we've done it again.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Lol, touche', mon Capitan.

Speaking of legs, I wonder how gimpy is getting along? 

How ya doin', Rock? I hope you're healing up.

Ya gotta give it to ex-hockey players like Rock. 

If he played football, he'd be out for a week. If he played basketball, he'd be out for a month. If he was a baseball player, the season would be over.

But a real ex-goalie tapes an aspirin to it, and gets back out there for his next shift. Or people depending on his daily specials. Same thing.

Feel better, Rock.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 16, 2018)

So bucky, sorry to interrupt the frog discussion, but how's the Weber cleanup going? 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Lol, touche', mon Capitan.
> 
> Speaking of legs, I wonder how gimpy is getting along?
> 
> ...


Thanks BT..Being self employed has a lot to do with it, also..no paid sick days or anybody who can do my job like I do..makes it hard to take a day off..the old ankle is firming up well..a bit blue, but we're getting there..


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

This kind of blue?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2018)

buckytom said:


> This kind of blue?




That stuff keeps me regular..if you know what I mean..Reeeeally regular..


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2018)

Like a Canadian Goose. I hear ya.


----------

